# Maxant



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Baught an Extractor form Maxant, Great machine, good company to do bussiness with.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Willing to be a Maxant Product Tester at no charge to Maxant Co! And can write a wicked accurate white paper on the results....and will vouch for the accuracy! Someday in My dreams I'll sell this Dadant (very happy with) 20/40 and step up to a Maxant.


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

Yep you can never go wrong with a Maxant. Best buy I ever made.


----------

